# soon going to live in dubai -burj al arab job is it god



## hellboy3200 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi!
Need oppinion about my coming to work in Dubai . So anyone work in Burj Al Arab ....


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

hellboy3200 said:


> Hi!
> Need oppinion about my coming to work in Dubai . So anyone work in Burj Al Arab ....


I can't tell you specifically about working at the Burj, however Jumeirah has a very good reputation for looking after its employees. Their accommodation is rated as one of the best in Dubai (together with the Hyatt) and although their base salaries tend to be ordinary, they provide a lot of benefits which works out into a very good package.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It's good, but it's not God!!! xx


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

hellboy3200 said:


> Hi!
> Need oppinion about my coming to work in Dubai . So anyone work in Burj Al Arab ....


If you know the difference between a white wine and a red wine glass, you are welcome to improve the service of BAA.....


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

wandabug said:


> It's good, but it's not God!!! xx


Yes I was thinking that was a bit sacrilegious especially seeing as its Dubai we are talking about


----------

